# Baby Dose Problem



## micall (Jun 1, 2010)

Can any one help? When my Baby Dose is warming up the pump the pump starts up no water comes through, if I turn it off then on again it will stop and all is OK for a short time. I have stripped and cleaned the solinoid that seems to be working OK. I fitted a new cpu about 12 months ago this sorted some other problems I was having. The lights for the manual/steam and water have stopped working, I don't know if that would make any difference. any help would be much appreciated Many thanks.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

are any lights on the panel illuminated? if not you may have fitted the ribbon cable wrong, if any are lit , i'm sorry to say it sounds like the cpu again


----------



## micall (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Thanks for your help, I have noticed a leak from the top of the boiler were the steam outlet connector sits, but I cannot undo the screws as they are corroded in, the problem is the allen key is starting to slip in the hole and if the screws break Im stuck! any ideas? What would the cost be for new boiler +cpu?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

is it the pipe that leaks or is it leaking from the seal where it fits onto the boiler, if there it very tricky and will need splitting down

mark


----------



## micall (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Mark It is the seal that leaks, I cannot move the screws! If I break the screws what is the price of a new boiler + cpu?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

ouch. cpu and boiler you would be looking at aound £70 to £80. try using a pair of mole grips to remove the bolts

mark


----------



## micall (Jun 1, 2010)

ouch, yes as I feared 1 bolt has broken, and the other has sheared its thread. as I have had a lot of trouble with Gaggia I am thinking of saying good bye Gaggia and buying A Delonghi EC330s for

£87.99 at Amozon it has some very good reviews. has anyone had a Delonghi? micall


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

let me know if you get shot of it, i couuld prob use for spares

mark


----------



## micall (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Mark Looking at other machines most are not so good so back to Gaggia! I have managed to sort the bolts out by drilling the old bolt out and rethreading the hole so leak sorted. I now need a cpu to get things back working again. Can you supply?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

yes i can get one for you, they are £39.99 + £1.75 postage.

mark


----------

